
Nassim Nicholas Taleb: The Intellectual yet Idiot - Jerry2
https://medium.com/@nntaleb/the-intellectual-yet-idiot-13211e2d0577#.5ghmthf3d
======
jaclaz
I think that _somehow_ there should be some attention payed to duplicates,
this (BTW, intreresting) piece by Nassim Taleb has been submitted like 20
times in the last 2 months or so:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Intellectual%20yet%20idiot&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Intellectual%20yet%20idiot&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

